# deer processing



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

check out do-it-yourself biggame processing dvd from northland big game productions he is a local man right here in moorhead mn. This is a step by step dvd that makes it easy for anyone to do-it-yourself.
www.northlandbiggameproductions.com


----------



## quick-draw9 (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought this dvd about do-it-yourself processing and it helped me out a lot. This year was the first year that I field dressed my own deer and cut up all of the meat. The dvd was really easy to follow and after you watch it a couple of times you know how to do things. Its easy steps and easy to follow. Helped out a lot this year otherwise I wouldn't have known what to do when I shot my deer this year. So I would tell anyone to buy the dvd because it helped me out a lot and probably will help you too. So i would consider on buying this dvd.


----------

